# People who abandon pets



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 13, 2011)

Stopped  by the pet food store tonight on the way home from work. The lady in  front of me had a Schnauzer with her, cute dog.  When she left, the  cashier told me that the lady is a landlord; she found the dog in one of  her houses; the people had moved out and left the dog locked in the  house to die.  Makes me sad and mad. It was lucky the landlady had found  and rescued the dog.


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't get it.  We have three dogs, and they're part of the family.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a cat, and she is part of my family.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 13, 2011)

I have five cats, and they're all part of my family. If anyone tried to harm them, I'd do my best to put them in a wheelchair, and have them controlling it, with a straw!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 13, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> I don't get it.  We have three dogs, and they're part of the family.



We have two dogs and three cats.  One of the cats was a stray, and the two dogs were brother and sister - they and the entire litter were found in a dumpster outside of a vet's office in Nashville, NC five years ago at Thanksgiving.  Someone stopped by the vet's office, asked if they could give the dogs to the vet.  The vet said no, so they threw them into the dumpster and drove away.  People can be evil sometimes.




Molly &amp; Milo by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## MJS (Apr 13, 2011)

Reading stuff like this really pisses me off!  Too bad we couldn't dump these *******s that leave the animals behind, somewhere.  I mean really....first and foremost, if you can't properly care for an animal, then dont get one!  If you run into some bad times, and honestly cant care for the animal, then bring it to a vet, a shelter, give it to someone who is capable of caring for it, but dont just dump it.  

I rescued my dog.  Not sure of the life that he had before, but his current one, is one of a king.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 13, 2011)

My kitty Princess outside this afternoon manicuring her little nails.


----------



## granfire (Apr 13, 2011)

My third cat is a charity case. Found her in my laundry room last summer...if she was your run of the mill alley cat (pardon me, domestic short hair) I would have thought nothing of it - other than 'you dummy are 2 years too late, the house is full' but she is what appears to be a purebred Bengal cat...those beasties are expensive...

(on day 2 she had a name...you know how the rest of the story goes) 

I see where money gets tight, but (hopefully) one wouldn't abandon a kid or the elderly....and pets are so much more depending on us. At least take them to the pound where they can be humanely put down. But starving?

Used to have a Beagle mutt...she was about 6 weeks old when she found us, a handful of dog, and half of it fleas...and since she was not able to climb the stairs to the porch were we found her, somebody must have put her there...(I miss that dog...the rose I planted in her memory is blooming today ^_^)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2011)

I do not understand this!  It is beyond cruel! My pet was in a pound so we rescued him! He is truly one of a kind!


----------



## Steve (Apr 13, 2011)

All three of my dogs were rescues.  We've had Duke, a Great Dane mutt, for 14 years now.  Unfortunately, he's nearing the end of his life now with cancer and failing kidneys.  We found him at a humane society when he was about a year old.  His owner was surprised that his GREAT DANE puppy got so big, jumping his 6 foot fences.

Our other two dogs are 7 years old.  From the same litter, we found them on Petfinder.com.  One's a Newfoundland mutt and the other is a Great Pyranees mutt. I'm pretty sure that, while their mom was obvilusly the same, I think they had two different dads.  They're a motley bunch.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2011)

All 3 of our cats are rescues, one an abuse case.  Our beardie was abandoned in a box with her siblings on the door of the pet store my wife works at. The staff divided they up as they couldn't sell them (not inventory).  People who are cruel to animals are just bastards in my book.  We're having a hell of a time finding an apartment because we have more than 2, but I'll take that challenge over not having em.


----------



## seasoned (Apr 13, 2011)

Three of my kids. Pets are great, family for sure. Just ask them.


----------



## granfire (Apr 13, 2011)

That one in the middle, you gotta take to the vet, his fur is coming out....


----------



## Carol (Apr 13, 2011)

granfire said:


> That one in the middle, you gotta take to the vet, his fur is coming out....



Methinks the one in the middle IS the "Vet"


----------



## Rayban (Apr 13, 2011)

This makes me very sad.  I love my pets as though they are children.  Even more so since we found out that having children may be quite close to impossible for us.

I would post pictures but I can't figure out how. 

Everyone elses pics are fantastic


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 13, 2011)

You either need a supporting membership to attach pics, or need to upload them to someplace like Flickr or Picasa and use the image linking to display them.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 14, 2011)

For the second time in a couple of years, someone abandoned a domestic cat near our place (we live out in the boonies).

She's a little sweetheart. After a day of starting to feed her she climbed up my jeans and tried to do the same up my shirt. That was painful! Took her to the vet and she only weighed 4 and 1/2 lbs. Not good for a year old cat. She was all skin and bones.

Now, a bit over a month later, she's healthy, has an appointment to be spayed, and weighs 8.25 lbs, ans is mostly getting along with our other cats and dog.

Unfortunately, the last time this happened, the cat ended up having contracted Feline AIDS. Had to have him put down, which was really sad. He was a beautiful cat and incredibly friendly.

If I ever found out who dumped these cats, they would be in a world of hurt.

Jeff


----------



## seasoned (Apr 14, 2011)

My son and his wife have 4 dogs, 1 cat, and 2 kittens. 2 of the dogs are rescue dogs, 1 from the SPCA and the other was on the run when found with no collar or tags. The 2 kittens were found on their door step. There was a whole litter but only the 2 survived. Both have deformed front legs but after a few months of care and a trip to the vet, they are all one big happy family.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 14, 2011)

I was an animal control officer for about a year when I first got out of the Army. I had to quit. If I had stayed, I probably would have ended up in jail for beating the crap out of some ******* who abused and/or neglected his animals(s).

It's a good indication on how they relate to people as well.

Jeff


----------



## seasoned (Apr 14, 2011)

granfire said:


> That one in the middle, you gotta take to the vet, his fur is coming out....


 


Carol said:


> Methinks the one in the middle IS the "Vet"


You guy's are way too funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one in the middle is my son. The hair cut is a gift from the Army. Not only has he made me proud to be his dad for his commitment to country, but him and his wife are animal rescuers. They find mend and return to a proper home, when ever they find a need. The exception of course are the ones I mentioned in earlier posts. They kept those because of special needs, and they are now family.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2011)

I've come to realize that I've got this soft spot for the critters, I generally like them more than I like most people.  It really rubs me the wrong way when I hear about people being cruel to them.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 14, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> I've come to realize that I've got this soft spot for the critters, I generally like them more than I like most people.  It really rubs me the wrong way when I hear about people being cruel to them.



Agreed.  Dogs are amazing animals.  A little care, and they will absolutely love you forever, warts and all.  Nothing can cheer you up as well or as quickly after a bad day as spending a little time with our four-legged friends.  

Cats are ok too once you acknowledge the fact that you are not now, nor ever likely to be in the future, _in charge_. 

We currently have two great dogs, both rescues (one from a local animal shelter, another through a fostering program who managed to get her up from the streets of Tijuana as a puppy... yes, it's true, my dog is an illegal alien... no green card.  Please don't tell the INS.)


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Agreed. Dogs are amazing animals. A little care, and they will absolutely love you forever, warts and all. Nothing can cheer you up as well or as quickly after a bad day as spending a little time with our four-legged friends.
> 
> Cats are ok too once you acknowledge the fact that you are not now, nor ever likely to be in the future, _in charge_.
> 
> We currently have two great dogs, both rescues (one from a local animal shelter, another through a fostering program who managed to get her up from the streets of Tijuana as a puppy... yes, it's true, my dog is an illegal alien... no green card. Please don't tell the INS.)


 
Dogs have owners, cat's have staff  

That is best thing about pets is that unconditional love that they give you.  They don't care if you don't fit the typical mold that society expects of you.  They just want to be loved and to be able to give that love back.

I had to put down my cat this past August, she developed cancer and there was nothing they could do for her.  I still haven't gotten over it completly since she was such big part of our family.  After a couple of months and much begging from my kids we decided to adopt a couple of kittens from the Humane Society.  Our male kitten Eddie was born missing the lower part of his rear leg on his right side, most folks probably past by him not wanting to take the chance on a "defective" cat.  I've found out their loss was certainly our gain.  That little guy has more love in him than most cats I've ever owned and talk about spunk, you would never know that he was missing part of his leg the way he tears around the house  
The female we adopted was abandoned with some litter mates and was very tiny and malnourished when she was dropped off.  She had gained some weight back before we adopted her, but she was still so thin.  Fast forward to now (about 5 months later) and she is going to be a pretty good chunk of a cat LOL.  

Enough rambling on my part, just felt sharing my story.


----------



## granfire (Apr 14, 2011)

Animals with special needs can teach us a lot:

"I have never seen a wild thing feeling sorry for itself"

And I know you smart people will know who said it for us all to repeat


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> Our male kitten Eddie was born missing the lower part of his rear leg on his right side, most folks probably past by him not wanting to take the chance on a "defective" cat. I've found out their loss was certainly our gain. That little guy has more love in him than most cats I've ever owned and talk about spunk, you would never know that he was missing part of his leg the way he tears around the house


 
aye, our Beowulf was born to a feral mother, was weaned sooner than he should have been by a crazy cat lady, was raised for the first few weeks of his life in her apartment with about 40 other semi-feral kittens she was trying to socialize and adopt out (bless her heart for her intentions, but she was nuts).  We did not know the issues he had, he was just this little ball of fur that kept following us around, climbed into my lap, grabbed me by the shirt, shook me around and said, "GET ME THE HELL OUT OF HERE!!"  so we took him home.

Turns out he has asthma, his steroid treatment for the asthma triggered diabetes (which has gone into remission, thank the gods), he has a chronically sensitive stomach so he often has diarrhea no matter what food we try feeding him, he's terribly overweight because of the prednisone he was on for the asthma so he cannot clean himself properly and he scoots around the floor to clean his booty after using the litter box.  Talk about special needs...  But that little guy is one bundle of love, he is an amazing little critter.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Cats are ok too once you acknowledge the fact that you are not now, nor ever likely to be in the future, _in charge_.



My control freak ex once said to me, I see why you love cats....they're just like you. I think Why thank you! I am glad I am such an independent mind. 

My family is known for taking in animals they find. My aunt Diane's cat is named Dumpster....after the place where she rescued him from.


----------



## Carol (Apr 14, 2011)

My kitty is a rescue from animal control.  The guess was that he was someone's pet that was left behind after the people moved out.  I remember the first time I saw him, he gave me a happy meow and he started purring as I picked him out of his pen...even though he had some medical issues from the neglect.  Best guess was that he was someone's pet, and someone moved away.  

It pains me so much that someone  would abandon such a gentle companion out for neglect or worse...


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yes all of my family's cats are rescues and former strays. I grew up with nothing but happy, healthy "mutts" who thought they were royalty, they were treated so well. Many fond childhood memories are due to these creatures who were cast off by somebody. 

It makes me so angry that people can do the horrible things that they do to cats, dogs, and other pets. These are beings with feelings after all, who were bred to live in close companionship with people and depend on us for everything. I wish that jerks who abuse and abandon their pets to starve would magically be rendered sterile, because let's face it, if that's how they treat animals, they certainly don't deserve to have kids.


----------



## girlbug2 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh yes all of my family's cats are rescues and former strays. I grew up with nothing but happy, healthy "mutts" who thought they were royalty, they were treated so well. Many fond childhood memories are due to these creatures who were cast off by somebody. 

It makes me so angry that people can do the horrible things that they do to cats, dogs, and other pets. These are beings with feelings after all, who were bred to live in close companionship with people and depend on us for everything. I wish that jerks who abuse and abandon their pets to starve would magically be rendered sterile, because let's face it, if that's how they treat animals, they certainly don't deserve to have kids.


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

My in-laws, while they don't abandon animals, don't have any connection to the ones they do own.

Sister-in-law and her worthless husband (other reasons, lots of them) bred dachshunds at one time...had about 8 bitches, bred twice a year each...then thankfully they realized that even with minimal care they were a lot of work, so first the winter breeding fell away, then they got rid of the operation. 

The she bought one of her kids a ferret...now, those little guys are adorable, but not a a household with a million smelly candles, air fresheners and laundry detergent that smells a month after you buried the clothes in the hamper. They sold it...

At one time one of her kids ask me 'you still got that Dalmatian' who was at the time maybe 6 or so years old... 

I have not much use for people who go through animals like other people do socks...


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

Carol said:


> My kitty is a rescue from animal control.  The guess was that he was someone's pet that was left behind after the people moved out.  I remember the first time I saw him, he gave me a happy meow and he started purring as I picked him out of his pen...even though he had some medical issues from the neglect.  Best guess was that he was someone's pet, and someone moved away.
> 
> It pains me so much that someone  would abandon such a gentle companion out for neglect or worse...




(Orange kitties talk to anybody....)


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think we all can agree that people who abandon pets to die deserve to be neutered/spayed without aneasthesia.  I mean, my sister had to get rid of her labrador puppy because she didn't have room or time for him, but she took the time to find him a new home.  

Anyway, this thread is now a competition for cutest MT member pets!  Too bad I'm at work, will have to wait to post a pic of my german shepard.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

granfire said:


> (Orange kitties talk to anybody....)


 
yup, my previously mentioned Beowulf is an orange tabbie and he's not just a talker, he's a shouter.  I come home from work and he's hanging out in the garage looking thru the grating in the garage door and I can hear him shouting at me when I'm still across the street.  Then I come in and he races me up stairs and shouts at me all evening.  When we first brought him home he rarely made a sound.  Now he doesn't shut up.


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 15, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> yup, my previously mentioned Beowulf is an orange tabbie and he's not just a talker, he's a shouter. I come home from work and he's hanging out in the garage looking thru the grating in the garage door and I can hear him shouting at me when I'm still across the street. Then I come in and he races me up stairs and shouts at me all evening. When we first brought him home he rarely made a sound. Now he doesn't shut up.


 
I love it!  The 3-legged kitten we adopted "Eddie" is almost dog-like.  He is the first one to greet me when I get home from work in the evening.  He does it with my wife and kids as well, I just love that little guy to death.  He doesn't talk to me much, but he'll yell at my wife all night long


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> I love it! The 3-legged kitten we adopted "Eddie" is almost dog-like. He is the first one to greet me when I get home from work in the evening. He does it with my wife and kids as well, I just love that little guy to death. He doesn't talk to me much, but he'll yell at my wife all night long


 

yup, Beowulf does that too.  I usually get home first, then when my wife pulls up in the driveway he will hear the engine and run back downstairs to the garage and shout at her until she comes in.

Then when we sit down to do something he comes over to hang out.  He's a complete attention-whore and he'll park his body nearby and wait for us to pet him.  If we fail to respond he will start to grunt at us until we do so.  It's really funny, and he's got us completely wrapped around his little paw.


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

I call this my 'raid setup' (yes, I know, my nerd is showing...)






#3....she now prefers the back of my dino monitor (I killed the one in the top photo)


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Apr 15, 2011)

granfire said:


> I call this my 'raid setup' (yes, I know, my nerd is showing...)


 
What server?  And is that a troll I see?


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> What server?  And is that a troll I see?


Aye, Troll hunter, Lightning's Blade


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 15, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> yup, Beowulf does that too. I usually get home first, then when my wife pulls up in the driveway he will hear the engine and run back downstairs to the garage and shout at her until she comes in.
> 
> Then when we sit down to do something he comes over to hang out. He's a complete attention-whore and he'll park his body nearby and wait for us to pet him. If we fail to respond he will start to grunt at us until we do so. It's really funny, and he's got us completely wrapped around his little paw.


 
I can completly sypathize with having an "attention whore" LOL.  Eddie doesn't care who he gets attention from as long as he's getting it.  
Our other cat, Boot's, likes attention as long as she's getting it on her terms.  

I'm so glad that I'm at least able to provide a decent, loving home to these 2 cats, cause I know that there are so many other pets that get abandoned, neglected, abused, etc....


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> I can completly sypathize with having an "attention whore" LOL. Eddie doesn't care who he gets attention from as long as he's getting it.
> Our other cat, Boot's, likes attention as long as she's getting it on her terms.
> 
> I'm so glad that I'm at least able to provide a decent, loving home to these 2 cats, cause I know that there are so many other pets that get abandoned, neglected, abused, etc....


 
That's funny, our other cat Grendel is also female and also likes attention on her terms. Maybe that's a difference between males and females.

Grendel is also very talkative and very affectionate when she wants to be. Funny thing is, one of her regular attention times is when papa needs to spend some time in the bathroom. Then she INSISTS on coming in and talking to me, like I need some guidance or something.

We inherited a colony of feral cats when we bought our house a couple years ago. I've been working with the local SPCA chapter who runs a free feral spay/neuter clinic with basic shots and health assessment, and I've had 7 of the ferals taken care of so far (one had to be euthanized, he was advanced FIV and had serious health problems). I'm not the only one in the neighborhood doing it, some other cats have already been fixed, and I know of at least a half dozen more that I haven't caught yet. It's an ongoing project.

One of the ferals is actually friendly, the others are quite wild and will run and hide and are definitely not handleable.. He comes out when I feed them and chatters with me and lets me pet him. He had a serious case of earmites, it was so bad he was literally trying to dig a hole thru the back of his head scratching at them. He had a huge, bloody ripped gash on the back of his head, big enough that I could see it from across the yard, and he had it for several months. That is what actually inspired me to get active and start trapping these cats. I was so happy when I finally caught this one and had him taken care of, he just looked so miserable. He's doing much better now, the wound is healed and he's in good spirits.


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, yes, humans need the guidance of the supreme being in the 'washroom' ^_^

They make me work for a living: 3 cats 4 different foods...naturally the water in the dish is not as good as running tab in the bathroom. 'Mrr' means: "do turn on the faucet, please. NOW"


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 15, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> That's funny, our other cat Grendel is also female and also likes attention on her terms. Maybe that's a difference between males and females.
> 
> Grendel is also very talkative and very affectionate when she wants to be. Funny thing is, one of her regular attention times is when papa needs to spend some time in the bathroom. Then she INSISTS on coming in and talking to me, like I need some guidance or something.
> 
> ...


 
Good on ya for stepping up and doing that for those cats.  There are alot of folks here that do the same thing as well.  I live in a newer housing development and I'm surprised that I haven't come across any abandoned dogs or cats.  It seems like it would be an ideal place for someone abandon an animal "I just leave Skippy here and someone will take him in".


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 15, 2011)

granfire said:


> Oh, yes, humans need the guidance of the supreme being in the 'washroom' ^_^


 
You have to get that moral support where ever you can get it from


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> Good on ya for stepping up and doing that for those cats.  There are alot of folks here that do the same thing as well.  I live in a newer housing development and I'm surprised that I haven't come across any abandoned dogs or cats.  It seems like it would be an ideal place for someone abandon an animal "I just leave Skippy here and someone will take him in".



For some reason people think taking them 'to the country' is much kinder...there are a few farms with a continuous stream of drop offs...


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> Good on ya for stepping up and doing that for those cats. There are alot of folks here that do the same thing as well. I live in a newer housing development and I'm surprised that I haven't come across any abandoned dogs or cats. It seems like it would be an ideal place for someone abandon an animal "I just leave Skippy here and someone will take him in".


 

The ferals are actually a bit of a problem where I live.  The area is kind of overrun with them.  The houses are built wall-to-wall so there is limited access to the street from the back yards and our colony keeps to the inside of the block most of th time.  I suspect every block has their own feral colony, and I see them on the sidewak and on the streets as well, but those are not usually the same ones that I see in our backyard colony.  I think it's possible that there are hundreds of them living within an area of a square mile or so, since I know our block has at least 20 or so and maybe more.

All I can to is take care of my colony.  Take them out of the breeding pool and have their basic health needs checked and let them go.  It's humane and stops the cycle.  But like I said, it's an ongoing project because there is some fluctuation in the colony and once in a while a new one shows up who I've never seen before.  OK, gotta keep trapping...


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 15, 2011)

granfire said:


> For some reason people think taking them 'to the country' is much kinder...there are a few farms with a continuous stream of drop offs...


 
I'm sure it's the same way here as well, I live in a newer suburban area, but there are quite a few farms still close enough by that I'm sure it happens to them quite a bit.  As a kid I remember my grandparents "inheriting" a number of dogs and cats to take care of that people just dropped off on their property.  I count those ones as lucky since they just became part of an extended family and were well taken care of.  I'm sure there are others that aren't quite so lucky.


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

sfs982000 said:


> I'm sure it's the same way here as well, I live in a newer suburban area, but there are quite a few farms still close enough by that I'm sure it happens to them quite a bit.  As a kid I remember my grandparents "inheriting" a number of dogs and cats to take care of that people just dropped off on their property.  I count those ones as lucky since they just became part of an extended family and were well taken care of.  I'm sure there are others that aren't quite so lucky.



Depending on where in the country, they can very well end up as coyote food. Still, beats slowly starving to death because the food supply dried up and the critter has no survival skills. 

Hard to believe that farms do not need 35 dogs and 100 cats...


----------



## Nomad (Apr 15, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> The ferals are actually a bit of a problem where I live.  The area is kind of overrun with them.  The houses are built wall-to-wall so there is limited access to the street from the back yards and our colony keeps to the inside of the block most of th time.  I suspect every block has their own feral colony, and I see them on the sidewak and on the streets as well, but those are not usually the same ones that I see in our backyard colony.  I think it's possible that there are hundreds of them living within an area of a square mile or so, since I know our block has at least 20 or so and maybe more.



In our neighborhood, feral cats are not a problem... they're seen as quite high on the menu by the rather large packs of coyote's nearby.  They occasionally take out some of the neighborhood pets as well.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

Nomad said:


> In our neighborhood, feral cats are not a problem... they're seen as quite high on the menu by the rather large packs of coyote's nearby. They occasionally take out some of the neighborhood pets as well.


 
yeah, I suppose if it was far enough out from the cities up here the mountain lions could get into the mix as well.

We've got some skunk and raccoon here in the city, I had one of each in my back yard a few weeks ago.  Probably smelled the sardines I was baiting the cats in with for the traps.  The skunk I had Animal Control pick up because he was in bad shape.  Big nasty gash on the back of his head, the officer said he looked pretty bad, walking around in the daytime.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

Nomad said:


> In our neighborhood, feral cats are not a problem... they're seen as quite high on the menu by the rather large packs of coyote's nearby. They occasionally take out some of the neighborhood pets as well.


 

I've actually heard stories of coyote coming in to "play" with a domestic dog, leading it out away from the house and then jumping the dog with several coyote pals.  Crafty little buggars, those guys are.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 15, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> I've actually heard stories of coyote coming in to "play" with a domestic dog, leading it out away from the house and then jumping the dog with several coyote pals.  Crafty little buggars, those guys are.



Yeah, I know a person who saw a coyote snatch a small dog from her (fenced in) back yard.  Yikes.  I'm pretty sure my two are big enough to be considered more a likely threat than a light snack.


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 15, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Yeah, I know a person who saw a coyote snatch a small dog from her (fenced in) back yard. Yikes. I'm pretty sure my two are big enough to be considered more a likely threat than a light snack.


 
The bigger dogs are the ones who get lured out and jumped by a gang.  If this is even true, that is.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 15, 2011)

Carol said:


> My kitty is a rescue from animal control.  The guess was that he was someone's pet that was left behind after the people moved out.  I remember the first time I saw him, he gave me a happy meow and he started purring as I picked him out of his pen...even though he had some medical issues from the neglect.  Best guess was that he was someone's pet, and someone moved away.
> 
> It pains me so much that someone  would abandon such a gentle companion out for neglect or worse...



KITTIES!!!! 

I have to say it again....He's beautiful and I love the way his eyes are the same color as his bit of fur. 

Purr.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 15, 2011)

another pic of my Princess. 

April 13 2011.


----------



## Carol (Apr 15, 2011)

granfire said:


> (Orange kitties talk to anybody....)



True enough.  I think he's talking to you now Gran...wondering if you can spare any cat treats.  He promises to be really cute and soft in return :rofl:


----------



## granfire (Apr 15, 2011)

If he promises to stay out of queen cat's way ^_^


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 16, 2011)

Carol said:


> True enough.  I think he's talking to you now Gran...wondering if you can spare any cat treats.  He promises to be really cute and soft in return :rofl:



:angel:


----------

